# Hanowa Vs Hanowa



## FredV (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello,

Can't decide between these two models from Hanowa :

I like the "classic" look of the Navigator, the alarm is a nice feature too.










Next, the Sealander, big diver watch...










Having already some diver watches, I guess I'd go for the navigator if I was sure that it won't be "too small".

Does anybody has both models ? any advices ?

Thanks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Fred,









I cannot answer your question really but the navigator is not that small at 40mm.


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome Fred,

I've got an orange faced Sealander. Great watch, thoroughly recommend it.









Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome Fred







both look very nice watches and are well made and offer value for money. I suppose if you want a heavy duty dive watch then it's the Sealander, however the Navigator also fits the purpose well but could also easily be worn with a suit









I tell you what I will sit on the fence


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry I can`t comment on either watch except they both look good









However I think your Avatar`s great









Oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## FredV (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the advices (and your welcome messages







), I think I'll go with the Navigator.


----------



## FredV (Oct 27, 2006)

An update of brand new Hanowa navigator







(thanks Roy).

I already replaced the original leather strap, that was either too tight or too large, by a Nato that I ordered at the same time.




























The next one should be a Seiko Diver...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Goes well on that NATO.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice choice, have to agree that looks good on the Nato


----------

